# Help! Volunteers Needed!



## CatsExaminer (May 13, 2010)

http://www.examiner.com/x-47956-Garland-Cats-Examiner

Please read the article on Volunteers needed. This is a non-profit organization that needs volunteers to help keep things running smoothly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I foster for a PetsMart closer to me, this one is much too far for me to travel. I hope they are able to find enough volunteers.


----------

